# Tire Pressure Monitor Trouble



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yesterday I adjusted my tire inflation. This morning I started the car, backed out of the garage and, before driving off I touched the Inflation Monitor button on the center dash. The yellow tire warning light came on and I drove off. 

The problem began when the light would not go off, as it normally does. After several minutes (over five miles) I pushed the button again and the light went off. I parked the car at around 8:30AM and left it until about 11:45AM. While driving home I heard a single beep and the "red" tire warning light came on. I pulled off the road and checked my tire pressures and found no problems. I pushed the button a few times until the light went out and I continued my drive.

A few minutes later the red light came on again. Now it will not clear. If I push the button it will turn yellow, push it again it turns red, but it will not clear. If I turn the car off and then back on the warning light is still on.

Has anyone else had this problem? What did you do to clear it?

Thanks in advance.

BobD


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

What I do is press and HOLD the button until the yellow light comes on. I then let go of the button and wait until the button turns off by itself. Once it has turned off, I drive away. The monitor should be set.

I think touching the button again turns off the system and the light stays lit.



Fireman3 said:


> Yesterday I adjusted my tire inflation. This morning I started the car, backed out of the garage and, before driving off I touched the Inflation Monitor button on the center dash. The yellow tire warning light came on and I drove off.
> 
> The problem began when the light would not go off, as it normally does. After several minutes (over five miles) I pushed the button again and the light went off. I parked the car at around 8:30AM and left it until about 11:45AM. While driving home I heard a single beep and the "red" tire warning light came on. I pulled off the road and checked my tire pressures and found no problems. I pushed the button a few times until the light went out and I continued my drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

roadfly must be down--JIO is posting at the Fest!

hehe


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> roadfly must be down--JIO is posting at the Fest!
> 
> hehe


I post once a month here whether I need to or not....he he. ....... And yes, Roadfly was down.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Jim in Oregon said:


> I post once a month here whether I need to or not....he he.


I don't want to mess up your stats  , but I got lost on your M cars...M3, another M3, M5?, but now M3. Did you not have a new M5 at one time? Is the '02 still the second M3?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LMC said:


> I don't want to mess up your stats  , but I got lost on your M cars...M3, another M3, M5?, but now M3. Did you not have a new M5 at one time? Is the '02 still the second M3?


he just forgot to change his profile.

i believe jim went from a 2002 M3 to another 2002 M3 to a 2003 M5 to a 2004 M3.


----------

